# Controlar un sensor de temperatura



## adrinafo (Mar 20, 2006)

basicamente lo que quiero es controlar el sensor de temperatura de el motor del auto por un puerto de comuncaciones (cualquiera) y tengo dos dudas una es como conectarlo al puerto y la otra con que soft lo manejo.
por lo que estube leyendo lo puedo manejar con el visual basic pero esto es correcto o no.
agradeceria si me pueden ayudar, y desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 20, 2006)

Yo lo he hecho con C, y la manera más segura de conectarlo es con optoacopladores para las salidas, para las entradas con resistencias pull-up.

Si sabe usted utilizar VBasic, será mejor ya que a la ahora de hacerlo, agregan una librería que permite el uso de los puertos en XP.

Saludos


----------



## adrinafo (Mar 21, 2006)

Grcias por la pronta respuesta.
mi proyecto es hacer andar primero esto con el sistema operativo que sea despues de saber como anda tratar de programar algo para que me juncione vajo win V3.11 y en una 486.
pero bien si ya lo hiso seria tan amable de pasarme el circuito.
Gracias por su atensión


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 21, 2006)

adrinafo dijo:
			
		

> Grcias por la pronta respuesta.
> mi proyecto es hacer andar primero esto con el sistema operativo que sea despues de saber como anda tratar de programar algo para que me juncione vajo win V3.11 y en una 486.
> pero bien si ya lo hiso seria tan amable de pasarme el circuito.
> Gracias por su atensión



Hay una mejor opción, solo dígame que tipo de sensor usa para la temperatura??, la señal de ese sensor ya esta amplificada o que valor tiene???

Quiere controlar el sensor de la temperatura????? o quiere controlar la temperatura del motor con un sensor????? Que pasará cuando hay una temperatura alta???? se encenderá un ventilador??? bajará la velocidad del motor???? o se encenderá un ventilador poco a poco con un aumento gradual proporcional a la temperatura???

Ocupo esos datos para pensar el algún diagrama.

Saludos


----------



## adrinafo (Mar 21, 2006)

Bien te cuento como es mi proyecto en concreto asi te das una idea de lo que quiero hacer.

yoquiero poner una computadora en el interior de mi auto, para lo cual ya solucione unos de los problemas mas grandes que es tirar -5 v para que funcione el cpu (lo solucione con un UPS) pero ahora necesito saber como puedo testear la temperaura de agua del motor.
el bulbo de temperatura de agua es comun tiene un positivo y un negativo yo queria saber como puedo hacerlo comunicar con la computadora por intermedio de un puerto de comunicaciones.
no se si con esa información puede ayudarme.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 21, 2006)

adrinafo dijo:
			
		

> Bien te cuento como es mi proyecto en concreto asi te das una idea de lo que quiero hacer.
> 
> yoquiero poner una computadora en el interior de mi auto, para lo cual ya solucione unos de los problemas mas grandes que es tirar -5 v para que funcione el cpu (lo solucione con un UPS) pero ahora necesito saber como puedo testear la temperaura de agua del motor.
> el bulbo de temperatura de agua es comun tiene un positivo y un negativo yo queria saber como puedo hacerlo comunicar con la computadora por intermedio de un puerto de comunicaciones.
> no se si con esa información puede ayudarme.



Aún no es suficiente, solo quiere visualizar la temperatura y ya???? o quieer qe al alcazar una temperatura pase algo????

Además el bulbo que menciona, que hace al aumentar la temperatura??? cambia su resistencia, genera un voltae o intensidad??? o es digital   

En fin se ocupan todos los detalles, si peude proporcionarlos será lo mejor.

Saludos


----------



## lalosoft (Mar 21, 2006)

Para que el sensor fuera digital este estaria en una red CAN y en ese caso nada que hacer, pero no creo que sea el caso de nuestro amigo ,el sensor de temperatura de agua es por lo general  un termistor del tipo PTC que entrega un voltage de valor logaritmico en razon a la temperatura a la que esta expuesto.

Necesitaras la tabla de voltages que el sensor proporciona para las distintas temperaturas, puedes optenerla al igual que yo de la siguente forma:

1.- Comprando un sensor en una tienda de repuestos de tu marca de auto luego lo conectas en modo divisor de tension con una resistencia de unos 10K conectada en serie con el sensor y lo conectas a 12volt.

2.- Te compras o consigues  un termometro clinico que llege a unos 300 grados centrigrados.

3.- Llenas un recipiente que te sea comodo con agua, coloca el termometro y el sensor dentro del recipiente con agua.

4.- Calienta el agua con algun tipo de calefactor (esos portatiles que se colocan dentro de una tasa de cafe te sirve)

5.-Con un Voltimetro Digital mide el voltage en el punto del divisor del circuito que armartes con el sensor.

6.-Los voltages que te vaya dando los crusas con la temperatura que te va mostrando el termometro y te haces una tabla en papel con esos datos y con eso optienes la tabla del sensor.

7.-Hecho esto y como este sensor es del tipo analogo tendras que conectalo a un conversor analogo digital para luego conectarlo por el puerto serial a tu PC en www.analog.com existen unos chips que hacen este trabajo, de no ser asi prodrias usar un microcontrolador con modulo ADC y UART integrado.

PD:Ten encuenta que el punto de hebullicion de agua varia dependendiendo de la altura(a nivel del mar) en la cual te encuentres, puedes corroborar este valor haciendo hervir el agua y mirando la lectura del termometro que tienes como referencia.

Suerte


----------

